# shopping list for a DCC system



## nunlef (Nov 30, 2010)

So I'm setting up my first train (as an adult). I keep reading that DCC is the way to go when you want to be able to control multiple functions in a layout.

I read the DCC description on loystoys.com, and I now see that this is a multi device system. I am hoping someone could tell me what I'm supposed to be buying.

I plan on a 4x8 layout. Not more than 2 trains, both HO. Roughly 4-6 buildings that would have some function (a light, or something), and one or 2 of those crossing bar things. Budget is flexible, but I don't want to crash the kids' college fund.

I ordered some flex track today (Atlas), but I own nothing else (except the plywood  ) So I won't have any compatibility issues starting out. I also don't care what kind of train I use, ie, I don't have my heart set on one particular model, we are going for "fun" not "authentic".

Thanks in advance,
Heather


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

You can get away with a fairly simple DCC system if you're only aiming at 2 trains, and a few accessories, you're safe with a smaller compact system. Shop around, but by no means do you need a larger amp system.


----------



## nunlef (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks. When I looked at the diagram, it appeared as though there where at least 5 components required. When I looked at eHobbies.com this morning, I thought "oh, I can get a controller for about $75", after seeing the diagram, it looks like I would be purchasing 5 components - that's a little more than the $75 I was thinking this morning 

My primary hobby is a reef tank, I thought THAT was expensive, I guess model trains are right up there with aquaria.hwell:


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, nce make a small dcc system that is easy to install and should cost you under $300. cheap dcc systems offer lots of problems and limitations that could put you off the hobby.personally i would start with a dc system, learn the ropes and then advace into dcc. you can pick up a transformer and dc control pack very cheaply, and it is a good gateway into model railroading. when buying track you cant go past flex track code 100 made by peco or atlas. keep your mainline points as long as possible, yard points are generally short. when deciding on a track plan, check out modelrailroader magazine or the atlas trackplan book. i hope this helps. regards bob


----------



## nunlef (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks, I sort of figured I would buy big to start out with (so I wouldn't have to buy twice), but I guess I should probably start out smaller. I'm thinking a controller that makes a train go forward and reverse.... I'l move on from there. 

When I set out, I thought of this as more of a "bigger train set", I now see that it can be a complicated endeavor.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you are right about components, DCC comprised of several: booster, command station, throttle/cab, power supply. but if you buy a starter kit it will all be there and since manufacturers trying to reduce costs it will be ontegrated in one way or another. common system to consider are MRC Express, Digitrax Zephyr and NCE powercab (which is a system of choice for me). Digitrax integrated booster, comand station and cab into device that looks like regular albeit intricate power pack. NCE integrated everything into walk around cab.


----------

